# New Website for rating Broadband providers



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2009)

A good summary of all the providers with users' comments. 

Brendan


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

Thats brilliant. Great find Brendan, I will be adding my two cents worth..


----------



## djCoors (11 Jan 2009)

eircom aren't doing so well so far -


----------



## bridgetcork (11 Jan 2009)

That is a useful website,


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Jan 2009)

eircom may not be doing well on the website but I have the Home Plus package from them for a number of years and must say I'm very happy with the service provided.


----------



## bigf (12 Jan 2009)

That's great. I am stuck trying to decide between bband providers and going demented. was leaning to ntl and this may have sealed it.


----------



## irishlinks (12 Jan 2009)

If you are looking at broadband down a phone line - then basically the quality of the connection is down to Eircom no matter which provider you go with. All the DSL broadband providers must use the Eircom network as far as I am aware - so the only  difference between providers will be price and customer service.


----------



## stephen1381 (12 Jan 2009)

No one ever seems to have anything good to say about ICE broadband


----------



## baldyman27 (12 Jan 2009)

They don't seem to have O2 up yet.


----------



## extopia (12 Jan 2009)

What's with the background image graphics on that site. I though my screen was full of finger and grease marks until I realised it was the background....

Sorry, nothing to do with ISPs but just a basic design issue.


----------



## baldyman27 (12 Jan 2009)

Yeah actually, the banner looks like someone from Blair Witch designed it.


----------



## jbraine (28 Jan 2009)

Hi folks, thanks for the reviews on the site. And the feedback. I'll revisit the background images etc - the fun thing about building a site for yourself, is that you only have to please yourself, until others start using it of course, so I'll revisit the design when I get a chance.

Best regards
J.


----------



## dub_nerd (29 Jan 2009)

jbraine -- there seems to be no facility to add a new provider. Do you intend to leave it at just the "national" providers, or will you add the regional wireless providers? Ok, some of them have only a few hundred customers, but to be honest I'm more interested in the views of my fellow <unnamed-provider> wireless customers in Wexford than my fellow Eircom customers in Dublin. The former are more likely to be able to club together and actually get something improved.

Thanks for the site anyway -- good idea.


----------



## dub_nerd (29 Jan 2009)

Oops - scratch that last comment, I saw your reply on the other thread. I mailed you my provider's name. Ta.


----------



## Merti (4 Feb 2009)

Is there a separate thread on mobile broadband providers. I understand that there are three; perlico- vodafone, O2 and 3. Is this the case and how do these rate.  Thanks


----------

